# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  ERWIN, emotional robot, School of Computer Science, University of Lincoln, Lincoln, United Kingdom

## Airicist

School of Computer Science - lincoln.ac.uk/home/socs

Team:

John Murray

Mriganka Biswas

----------


## Airicist

Article "It's ERWIN the friendly robot"

by Marie Daniels 
February 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "ERWIN The Emotional Robot"

by Gabriella Peralta
February 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ERWIN the Robot

Published on May 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "People 'prefer bored robots'"

by Jane Wakefield
October 13, 2015

----------

